# Is this too much



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

...or a wire nut and pigtail.


----------



## greenhorn93 (Dec 26, 2012)

Someone is stubborn!


----------



## Czap (Jan 29, 2013)

Magnettica said:


> ...or a wire nut and pigtail.


:laughing:

Not to mention the two 3-wires were on the same phase


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Czap said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Not to mention the two 3-wires were on the same phase



Well, we really can't see that, can we?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

3 phase panel?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Czap said:


> At what point does someone decide to get just a few more breakers


 It depends on the load. If each wire connected to the breaker only went to a receptacle then it would be no different than one wire coming off the breaker and feeding 4 receptacles in a row. 

The load is the question not the number of wires. Now a pigtail should be used at the OCPD for sure.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Those breakers are QO type, and the terminals are rated for 2 conductors.

Not 4 conductors.

So only one of them in the picture is an actual violation.


----------



## Czap (Jan 29, 2013)

kbsparky said:


> Those breakers are QO type, and the terminals are rated for 2 conductors.
> 
> Not 4 conductors.
> 
> So only one of them in the picture is an actual violation.


True it was more about the irony of all the free spaces.


And i see now that the picture cropped bad


----------

